# Consulta por fuente de alimentacion de 9 volts para amplificador lm386



## pablo1234 (May 12, 2009)

Hola que tal, tengo una duda por un proyecto que quiero realizar. Resulta hace un tiempo armé un amplificador con un lm386, suena decentemente por el uso que se le da. 
Ahora cual es mi problema, originariamente lo alimentaba con una bateria de 9volts. Actualmente quiero armar *10* de estos miniamplificador y que sean alimentados por corriente electrica. Estos amplificador se prenderian independientemente unos de otros.

Necesitaria una fuente de 9volts capaz de soportar el consumo y que no introduzca ruidos en los mismos. 
Recuerdo que cuando estaba provando el primer amplificador intenté conectarlo a la red con una fuente cc comun de 9v y se escuchaba un ruido tremendo ademas de sobrecalentar el integrado (tal vez lo conecte mal  )

Saludos y espero sus respuestas.

Aca les mando una imagen del amplificador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2009)

pablo1234 dijo:
			
		

> Recuerdo que cuando estaba provando el primer amplificador intenté conectarlo a la red con un transformador comun de 9v y se escuchaba un ruido tremendo ademas de sobrecalentar el integrado (tal vez lo conecte mal  )



Solo con el transformador lo conectaste? Por que el LM386 requiere corriente contínua para funcionar, o sea, necesitas el transformador, el puente rectificador y el capacitor de filtro.

Saludos!


----------



## pablo1234 (May 12, 2009)

Sip   lo conecte asi, por tan solo un segundo. Ahora que veo en perspectiva podria haber quemado todo. 
Los amplificador que tengo que alimentar ya no son 10 sino 5, tendras algun esquema?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2009)

pablo1234 dijo:
			
		

> Sip   lo conecte asi, por tan solo un segundo. Ahora que veo en perspectiva podria haber quemado todo.
> Los amplificador que tengo que alimentar ya no son 10 sino 5, tendras algun esquema?



Los otros 5 los quemaste...?   

Por el esquema, buscá en el subforo de fuentes de alimentación, que deben haber unos 47217 esquemas de fuentes de CC y como calcularlas.

Y yo, en tu lugar, no metería mano con fuentes de alimentación conectadas a la red electrica domiciliaria, por que con un error como ese que has cometido estas demostrandoi que sabés muy poco y la tensión de línea no perdona a los que se equivocan...

Saludos!


----------



## pablo1234 (May 12, 2009)

No tampoco soy tan desquisiado. Lo probe un toque y lo saque. Pero era un transformador CC, posiblemente no este cumpliendo bien su trabajo, ya generaba mucho ruido en la linea.

Los 5 amplificador son los que quiero armar ahora, 10 en un comienzo pero se achico el proyecto.

Buscaré alguna fuente como comentaste CC y su calculo.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2009)

Hola.
Por qué no usas un regulador de 9V, como el LM7809.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2009)

pablo1234 dijo:
			
		

> No tampoco soy tan desquisiado. Lo probe un toque y lo saque. *Pero era un transformador CC*, posiblemente no este cumpliendo bien su trabajo, ya generaba mucho ruido en la linea.


----------



## pablo1234 (May 13, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> pablo1234 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> > No tampoco soy tan desquisiado. Lo probe un toque y lo saque. *Pero era un transformador CC*, posiblemente no este cumpliendo bien su trabajo, ya generaba mucho ruido en la linea.




Si ya se    tene en cuenta que eran las 11 de la noche y habia tenido un largo día. Me corrijo era una fuente CC que me habian prestado, la cual supuestamente entregaba 9v. Es por eso que solicitaba que me recomienden algun esquema   .


Muchas gracias elaficionado por tu consejo


Saludos[/i]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2009)

Si has usado una fuente de CC de esas de plastico que se enchufan en la pared, por lo general tienen un capacitor muy pequeño (470uF con suerte) y el otro problema mas grave, es que en vacío o con poca carga tal vez te entreguen 12 o 14 voltios lo cual excede la maxima tensión de alimentación de un LM386 "normal", aunque hay un modelo...creo que llamado N4 o algo por estilo que si se banca los 12V.

Si querés usar una fuente de esas, usá una de 12V y colocale a la salida un regulador integrado de 9V, tal como te dice elaficionado, pero además agregale un capacitor de 2200uF, para tener menor ripple. No es que el regulador no lo elimine al ripple, pero si este es de mucha amplitud la tensión de entrada tal vez caiga por debajo del mínimo de los 3V que necesita el regulador para operar como corresponde.

Saludos!


----------



## pablo1234 (May 13, 2009)

Bueno muchisimas gracias por la información

Saludos


----------



## fabmasson729 (Sep 14, 2009)

Bueno muchacho, ahí paso un esquema, no lo e probado aún pero parece que funciona.


----------

